# tadpole storage ideas



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Lets here them. I did'nt like the organizer/bolt drawer thing. Looking for something that easy to manage.


----------



## Wyoming frogger (Dec 18, 2009)

I use little plastic freezer jars, like for freezer jelly. I can fit 8 of them in a plastic (lidded) shoebox, then they are stackable. I can rear about 40 tads at a time.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40314-one-important-husbandry-tool.html


4th or so, post down on first page....


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

This is my Tad setup, it's the Sterilite storage drawers.










As you can see each drawer fits 19 tad cups!










-Mike-


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I went w/ a sterilite storage container, rigged some eggcrate, pvc spacers, and an aquarium heater (smallest I could find) and filled it w/ water to the desired height. This kept the tad cups at the temp I needed and fulfilled my apt space requirements. Each tad cup had it's own specific water, the heated water just kept them at the proper temps. Sorry about the lack of photos. Good luck. You'll find one that works best.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> This is my Tad setup, it's the Sterilite storage drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice- very good use of space


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

THanks for the Ideas. I've some of the plastic drawers that I raise my ff in. I think I'll try that first.


----------

